# Gamekey-Shops und Kaufrecht bei Rückerstattung



## Mottekus (24. Mai 2019)

*Gamekey-Shops und Kaufrecht bei Rückerstattung*

Hallo liebe Freunde der Sonne,

ich habe vorhin die Erfahrung gemacht das ein von mir bestellter und bezahlter Key nicht lieferbar war und auch auf Anfrage nicht mehr lieferbar sein wird.

Als ich infolgedessen vom Kauf zurücktreten wollte sagte man mir das man statt des Kaufpreises von 37,50 € nur 35 € als Gutschein erstatten könne. Darauf wurde ich gefragt ob ich damit einverstanden wäre. Habe dies natürlich nicht akzeptiert und auf Erstattung des gesamten Kaufpreises bestanden. Erst nach mehrfachem hin und her wurde meiner Forderung nachgekommen. Mich würde interessieren ob andere Leute auch schon derartige Erfahrungen gemacht haben mit solchen Key-Shops.


Grüße


Mottekus


----------



## Zecke01 (25. Mai 2019)

*AW: Gamekey-Shops und Kaufrecht bei Rückerstattung*

Name von der Seite wäre nicht schlecht


----------

